# Do's and Dont's of Surviving a Horror Film



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I thought this was funny and thought I would share.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkwiTNKhRKc[/nomedia]


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

some people have WAY to much time on theyre hands-LOL


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool find lol!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Loved it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

nice - thanks.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

he he


----------

